# Brilliant show results today!



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Well done! He is stunning


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

That is wonderful faye! Congratulations!!! He is beautiful!


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

He's gorgeous, great job!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats Faye! He looks fabulous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Congrats Faye!


----------



## pinkswagger26 (Jul 15, 2011)

Beautiful Horse, FAYE!! Congrats!


----------



## hunterjumper2011 (Jul 27, 2011)

What a beautiful horse! Congrats to both of you


----------

